

Vivek Wadhwa - Facebook is Doomed - kshatrea
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130917125221-8451-facebook-is-doomed?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
lutusp
> Facebook is Doomed

The least controversial headline ever -- everything is doomed in the long
term. The sun will become a red giant, expand beyond the earth's orbit and
vaporize everything, so Pez dispensers are doomed. Alert the media.

